
Show HN: Music Beat Detector with JavaScript - chrvadala
https://github.com/chrvadala/music-beat-detector
======
chrvadala
Hi guys,

I'd like to show you music-beat-detector, my latest project.

It's a library that is able to analyse any mp3 files or youtube video and
detect music beat.

I wrote it to control some lights in my room.

Enjoy!

